# STEINHART OCEAN VINTAGE MILITARY MK1



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Top price paid for a good example.



Thanks, Q.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Sunday Bump!

Paypal friends only please :watch:

Q.


----------

